# Lost my transmission fluid out a hole in bottom of tranny: 2001 Ford F-350



## micromachine (Dec 19, 2010)

I was having trouble with my truck today, a 2001 F350 4x4 gas 5.4L truck. It didn't seem to have much power rolling the snow and stalled on me frequently when I shifted into reverse (then wouldn't start again for about 20 seconds after I let the truck set...if I tried to restart to quickly it would just crank and not start but waiting 20 seconds or so seemed to allow it to fire right back up. Anyway, after a short while of driving it I noticed a puddle trail of red so I stopped and looked around the plow for leaks but didn't see anything until I looked under my truck and saw a large pool of red fluid that dripped out from a big circle-hole under my transmission case... I pulled the truck over and parked it and haven't moved it since. I took a few pictures if anyone has any idea what the big hole might be (I assume there was a plug or something there?) or what might of caused it to come out...

Thanks.


----------



## Sound Man (Nov 16, 2010)

That looks to be the inspection hole for the flywheel. If fluid is leaking from there I would think maby a torque converter problem or trans input shaft seal falure.


----------



## Dirt_Werx (Nov 26, 2005)

*puked seal*

The missing plug is just a rubber plug for the flex-plate inspection port, it appears that you have puked the front seal on the trans, quite common on E40d trans, usually occours with a load on in reverse, aka plowing in 4x4 or backing up a heavy trailer. Not a big fix if you do any of your own wrenching but the trans does need to come out. any questions just ask.

Alex


----------

